

How a Fight Over a Board Game Monopolized an Economist's Life (2009) - ganeumann
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB125599860004295449

======
mullingitover
Wow, Hasbro was remarkably petty: > Meanwhile, Parker Brothers filed for, and
won, a court order to "deliver up for destruction" 37,000 copies of the board
game from Prof. Anspach's warehouse. Parker Brothers, he says, buried the
games near a rural Minnesota landfill. "It was depressing," says Prof.
Anspach.

>The spokeswoman for Hasbro said that these events were many years ago, and
that she can't verify the games' fate. "If Parker Brothers did indeed destroy
the games, it was pursuant to the court's explicit order," she said in an
email response.

After they asked for and received permission to destroy his inventory, they
try to push the blame for their actions back on the court. Classy.

------
nfriedly
My family has a copy of anti-monopoly, it's a fun game.

Here's some basic info: [http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/1931/anti-
monopoly](http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/1931/anti-monopoly)

------
Udo_Schmitz
Also recommended: "Monopoly Is Theft" from 2012 by Christopher Ketcham

[http://harpers.org/blog/2012/10/monopoly-is-
theft/](http://harpers.org/blog/2012/10/monopoly-is-theft/)

------
Apofis
Kind of ironic.

